# Harmonix 822149 Drum



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Just a possible "heads up"....missus came home with the drum portion of this video game thing......she thought I could recycle the stand into something.......it appears that the power adapter melted off the unit.......it would suggest to me that perhaps these units should not be left plugged in....and maybe feel the wire for potential overheating?????...I know nothing about these things
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Just a possible "heads up"....missus came home with the drum portion of this video game thing......she thought I could recycle the stand into something.......it appears that the power adapter melted off the unit.......it would suggest to me that perhaps these units should not be left plugged in....and maybe feel the wire for potential overheating?????...I know nothing about these things
> cheers
> Gerry


What power adapter? On the 360 it runs USB only, which doesn't provide enough juice to overheat anything?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

the unit I'm talking about has a plug in similar to what is on a power adapter.....all that is left is the plug in end and about 3" of melted wire......there is another longer wire with a cylindrical end and a thin flat blade inside, which was discoloured??...perhaps the hookup to the bass pedal???the drum unit itself does not smell burnt


----------

